
VirginTech: Ignore Chat messages link with heysan.com - mattmaroon
http://virgintech.blogspot.com/2008/11/ignore-chat-messages-link-with.html
======
mattmaroon
"Person-I-know has uploaded your photo. Click on the link
<http://i.heysan.com/YEyw4Sy4> to see it!"

Say it ain't so Heysans.

~~~
gabrielleydon
heres another one saying that a friend wants to battle you on heysan. lol
battle you???

[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_c0e2zFuzsT0/SRmwOubakEI/AAAAAAAAAF...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_c0e2zFuzsT0/SRmwOubakEI/AAAAAAAAAFw/JZnmUuiR5RA/s1600-h/heysan_chat.jpg)

------
gabrielleydon
kaspersky internet security blocking heysan.com:
<http://www.pix89.com/images/44pxiihgu16vahufvqop.jpg>

Mozilla blocking heysan gtalk log in: <http://i36.tinypic.com/2iuccgg.png>

------
immad
"This messages are because of vulnerability in Heysan.com."

~~~
mattmaroon
Vulnerabilities don't advertise the infected app. They advertise penis
enlargement pills. Why would some user who discovered a Heysan vulnerability
use it to trick people into using Heysan?

I'm hoping this article is just inaccurate, or outright fallacious. Or Heysan
really does let people upload photos of their friends or something.

------
denharsh
Yah this is because of vulnerability in their website, its a web messenger
website just like meebo, but this vulnerable can cause serious problem to
major website Im user like Google and yahoo!!

